# Need help with Comic!!!!!



## LoinRockerForever (May 9, 2009)

Trying to find this one comic I lost the bookmark too, Its called "Two sides" or something and I cannot seem to locate the address again.

Does anyone here know where it is? or can link it here please? I would deeply appreciative. ( Okay I fail on the spelling. )


----------



## Shadowwolf (May 9, 2009)

Are you sure you aren't thinking of 'Two Kinds' ?

http://2kinds.com/


----------



## Irreverent (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, its probably 2kinds.com


----------



## LoinRockerForever (May 10, 2009)

Ah that is it. Thanks!


----------

